# What is this photographic attachment?



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm cleaning out some old photography equipment that isn't mine, and matching various systems. I'm stumped as to this device--can anyone identify it?


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Macfury said:


> I'm cleaning out some old photography equipment that isn't mine, and matching various systems. I'm stumped as to this device--can anyone identify it?


Can we get a better look at the odd piece? The cable and plug are pretty standard, it's the other end that has me stumped. Perhaps some shots of it from different angles.

Is this still camera or video and what are some of the various camera models that it might belong to?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I was thinking either a mic for a video cam, or some sort of flash slave/trigger. More likely the first.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Here is a close-up of the business end. It likely belongs to a Ricoh TLS401, or some sort of Petri 35mm SLR. If I shine a really bright light at the bubble, it's translucent and coloured deep red.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

It's something you use to stun the fish instead of killing it. That way they keep fresh right until you're ready to cook them.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Some device that could use an IR Remote Input Cable or for transmitting infrared signal/commands to audio video or...????

ie: the deep red lens.

Just a guess...


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Macfury said:


> Here is a close-up of the business end. It likely belongs to a Ricoh TLS401, or some sort of Petri 35mm SLR. If I shine a really bright light at the bubble, it's translucent and coloured deep red.


Could it actually plug into a flash unit? I'm thinking it is some kind of slave unit to trigger off a flash.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

pm-r said:


> Some device that could use an IR Remote Input Cable or for transmitting infrared signal/commands to audio video or...????
> 
> ie: the deep red lens.
> 
> Just a guess...


Looks like an IR receiver too me as well. Is there a plug somewhere in those cameras that mates to this?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

The male end looks like it would plug into the flash receptacle on any camera of that era. I am also thinking along the lines of some sort of trigger for a non-camera mounted flash, perhaps an umbrella unit. It seems likely that the cable would have come as part of that flash unit rather than the camera.

It is also possible that the unit plugs into any remote flash. In that case it would pick up the flash from the camera and trigger the remote flash almost simultaneously. This is the most likely explanation. In this case it could be used with an old flash unit to extend the flash range of any digital camera which has a built in flash.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

It's a probe for making sure your microwaved roast is fully cooked.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

fjnmusic said:


> It's a probe for making sure your microwaved roast is fully cooked.


No, no. It's a probe alright, but of alien manufacture...

=:-[]


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, guys--I guess it plugs into a flash unit that no longer exists, instead of a camera. I'm going with infra-red!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Should plug into just about any pre-digital era electronic flash. Should work very well with those old workhorses; Vivitar 283. Would also allow you to use a digital camera to trigger an older studio flash. Newer units would have the relay built in.


----------



## besteffects (Aug 8, 2013)

Macfury said:


> Here is a close-up of the business end. It likely belongs to a Ricoh TLS401, or some sort of Petri 35mm SLR. If I shine a really bright light at the bubble, it's translucent and coloured deep red.


I think it's Mic for used video making to received high voice quality.


----------

